# Ground your lease near Performance Center?



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

I tried searching this forum, but either it's not working or just no results (figured it's been asked before)

Will any nearby dealers "ground" your lease near the Performance Center? I'd be handing over my '15 F36 when getting my new lease. Last time I didn't have a BMW so I drove up from Florida in a one-way rental. I would love to drive my F36 with all it's fun toys like ACC instead of a ****ty rental car. 

Thoughts? Suggestions? Otherwise I'll just drive a rental or find a cheap flight.


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Call Century BMW in Greenville and setup and appointment to turn in your car their. I don't see why they wouldn't do it since you're suppose to be able to return your lease to any BMW dealer. At least that's always been my understanding.

I'm sure the Marriott would even be willing to pick you up there after you're done turning in your old car.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

lanman2012 said:


> call century bmw in greenville and setup and appointment to turn in your car their. I don't see why they wouldn't do it since you're suppose to be able to return your lease to any bmw dealer. At least that's always been my understanding.
> 
> I'm sure the marriott would even be willing to pick you up there after you're done turning in your old car.


+1


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Lease return rules say that you can turn in to any dealer in the country, so there is no reason I can think of that you cant do this. What would be IMPERATIVE however is to setup an appointment first. I would contact them as far in advance as you can to setup that appointment, AND get the name of a manager, etc.

Remember, one of the reasons dealers usually dont mind taking in lease returns is they "get a shot" at selling you a new car. In your case they would have ZERO chance of selling you a new car, because you already have a deal done. That also means there is ZERO (repeat, zero zero zero) incentive for them to ignore ANYTHING on your lease return like damage etc. In another thread you asked about powder coating of wheels (Yes I remember its not this vehicle).

I only point this out, because if you do this, you might be trading convenience for real money, if you have ANYTHING that is chargable on your car (curb rash, sctaches that are larger than the allowed length, scratched idrive screen, etc etc. ) . As I suggested before, read through the lease end return sheet that I posted, and then examine your car CLOSELY.

The only dealer who would even consider waiving any charges would be the one you are buying your new car from. There is zero reason for any other dealer to do it, so keep that in mind as you plan for your pickup / rental car etc. 

Is it possible to fly up and take an uber to the Performance center? I dont know, as I would not drive from there back to california even though I would love to take performance center delivery.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

jjrandorin said:


> Lease return rules say that you can turn in to any dealer in the country, so there is no reason I can think of that you cant do this. What would be IMPERATIVE however is to setup an appointment first. I would contact them as far in advance as you can to setup that appointment, AND get the name of a manager, etc.
> 
> Remember, one of the reasons dealers usually dont mind taking in lease returns is they "get a shot" at selling you a new car. In your case they would have ZERO chance of selling you a new car, because you already have a deal done. That also means there is ZERO (repeat, zero zero zero) incentive for them to ignore ANYTHING on your lease return like damage etc. In another thread you asked about powder coating of wheels (Yes I remember its not this vehicle).
> 
> ...


I believe they will pick you up at the airport, no need for uber


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

jjrandorin said:


> Is it possible to fly up and *take an uber to the Performance center*? I dont know, as I would not drive from there back to california even though I would love to take performance center delivery.


Part of the PCD experience is that the hotel picks you up from the airport in a new BMW. Usually a 7 or an X5.


----------



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

jjrandorin said:


> Is it possible to fly up and take an uber to the Performance center? I dont know, as I would not drive from there back to california even though I would love to take performance center delivery.


yeah i could drive a one-way rental or fly, did the one-way rental last time wasn't a big deal but since i have a BMW now was trying to see if this was a decent option too.


----------



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

Shon528 said:


> Part of the PCD experience is that the hotel picks you up from the airport in a new BMW. Usually a 7 or an X5.


true. last time it was new X5.


----------

